# What's a good food to help with Colitis & UTIs ??



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Skylie is suffering from reoccurring colitis and UTIs. She is staying overnight at the vets tonight, because he is trying to get a bladder urine sample 

I've been feeding her blue buffalo this whole time, and I think it is time to finally switch. The vet recommended a change as well. I'm not sure that the food is even linked to any of this, but it certainly isn't helping. 

She has a sensitive stomach as well and gets diarrhea easily. I am thinking Blue Buffalo may just be too dense in nutrients for her. 

I was told by another poster that I might need something low in protein, magnesium and phosphorus to help UTIs.

I am still wanting to feed a higher quality food. 

I found a feed store that sells natural balance and chicken soup for the petlovers soul, but I'm thinking it would just be like blue buffalo..

Any suggestions or experience would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you for reading..

Skylie's very stressed out mom,
Laura


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

How about California Natural; it is a very simple food with one protein and one carb. 

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp

The Herring and Sweet Potato is always a nice choice, but you could also go with the chicken or lamb formula.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora struggled with colitis for MONTHS and it was so bad she was having liquid stools in the house.

The moment I switched her from Blue Buffalo Puppy food to Purina Pro Plan adult sensitive formula, her diarrhea problems stopped cold.

I have her on TOTW salmon formula now, but I would recommend an adult formula (which I'm assuming you have her on) that is not chicken based. My vet told me that some dogs have problems with chicken, and that could have been Flora's issue.

I swear, it was like night and day with her. The moment I switched her over to an adult formula without chicken, she was fantastic. Hasn't had a problem since.

As for the UTIs... I can't help out there. We struggled with those too, but once Flora was spayed we never had any more issues with it.

Good luck!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

good old cod liver oil(dont go over one table spoon a day

heres info in link

http://www.healthy-oil-planet.com/cod-liver-oil-colitis.html


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would also recommend trying California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato. The protein, calcium and phosphorous percentages are all on the low end compared to most adult formulas. It's also a limited ingredient formula which can be helpful.

Some people also give their dogs cranberry caps if they're prone to UTI.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Out of those two foods NB and Chicken Soup brand, I would go with NB since it is a limited ingredient food. There are several that dont have chicken which may be her problem. 
Also if you have a vet college near you, you might ask your vet for a referral to them for help with the medical problems.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions!

I have looked into California natural before, and I like the limited ingredients. 

I've never heard of the cod liver oil, I'll have to remember that. 

I have always been wondering about the chicken as well, so I am looking into other options. Chicken soup does seem to have lots of ingredients like Blue Buffalo. 

I have tried cranberry pills but unfortunately no luck  . We are waiting on a urine culture to come back now 

Thank you


​


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> I have her on TOTW salmon formula now, but I would recommend an adult formula (which I'm assuming you have her on) that is not chicken based. My vet told me that some dogs have problems with chicken, and that could have been Flora's issue.



 Thank you for the suggestion. I do feed adult food. How is the TOTW working out? Better than the Pro Plan?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know if I suggested this to you, but Cran-Tri-C by Nature's Farmacy has been working great for Maddie, she's been on it for months now and has been UTI free. I did try cranberry pills and a different cranberry powder before this and I did not have any success.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I've never heard of that before, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

You're welcome! I bought the powder awhile ago, I can't remember exactly when but she seems to be doing really well on it (and she hasn't been on ANY antibiotics since going on this powder which is amazing). It also lasts forever because I think I bought a 2 lb. container and it's really concentrated.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

skylielover said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I do feed adult food. How is the TOTW working out? Better than the Pro Plan?


Lol, sorry if this is TMI, but Flora's poops are nice and firm and about 2-3 times a day. She doesn't have gas (which I was concerned about on a grainless salmon formula, since our last golden had terrible gas on a salmon formula), and her breath isn't stinky or anything. The only thing I'm not terribly fond of is TOTW is manufactured by Diamond, and the company will not deny or confirm that they use ethoxyquin in their food. I'll keep Flora on TOTW for now, but may switch over to a salmon food that for sure does not contain ethoxyquin.

I can't tell you how great it is not having to worry about Flora's diarrhea anymore. I really hope you find a food that works for you!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Kdmarsh, Not TMI at all, I openly discuss Skylie's issues as well haha. Glad to hear the food is working out.. I can't wait for the day that I don't have to worry about this stuff...

My problem is finding all the premium brand food locally. I found TOTW, and it is the same price that I'm paying for Blue Buffalo at petsmart, maybe $5 more. I was very interested in California natural, but I can find it anywhere local. Plus I can't afford to start ordering dog food online.. $50 is over my budget, but I do it because I feel strongly about feeding her a quality food. 

I wish Petsmart sold better food, I don't get why they don't :uhoh:


Thank you


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe try asking your vet to see if they know of anywhere that sells more "premium" foods... they could help. I know Petsmart sells Solid Gold, but their fish formula isn't the greatest. Good luck!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Spoke to the vet today regarding her colitis, and he again recommended the science diet ID 

He thinks the more nutrient dense foods may be too much for her. 

I really don't want to use this. However I can't find something to settle on that isn't like Blue Buffalo (too rich) and that has lower protein and limited ingredients. I don't want anything that will cause loose stools. 

The only thing I am thinking now is Natural balance, since California Natural is not sold here locally. 

NB is more expensive than I thought though:doh:


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

My dog with colitis has been eating Eagle Pack Holistic Select Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meal and does great. It is recommended for dogs with digestive issues and IBD. 

http://www.holisticselect.com/dog-dry-anchovy-sardine-salmon-meal-recipe.shtml


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you considered a raw diet? We have a lot of clients with dogs who have had both issues, and have had great success with switching to raw. Not sure if there's anywhere nearby that sells the premade patties, but if you are willing to do the homework and read, there is always places to buy raw meat/bones, and lots of co-ops as well. Even if you had to travel to do a pickup, you could get 3-4 months worth at a time if you needed to (we have a few out of town customers who do big orders a few times a year).

Might be worth trying anyway...

Lana


----------

